# What is it with males and their beards ?



## Davey Jones (Dec 7, 2013)

Have you seen these guys on TV lately ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

The guys that look like they haven't shaved in 3 days - now THOSE I don't like. 

Either make it a real beard or learn how to shave every day.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 7, 2013)

It used to be a rule in the navy that if you turned up unshaven you had to be growing a beard and it had to stay on for a year before you could shave again. I think the 3 day stubble just looks scruffy.


----------



## Anne (Dec 7, 2013)

Either a duck dynasty, or a testosterone thing.  :dunno:     I don't care for the stubble look, either....grow a beard, or shave.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2013)

That scruffy look doesn't work so well on older men, they just look homeless.
The younger guys can get away with it better IMO.  
Old Picture:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 7, 2013)

_I detest it they look very scruffy like they don't care about their appearance, give me a clean shaven man any day._


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey you all they grew those last month to bring awareness to certain male cancers. That is why you saw so many looking scruffy. It was on the news.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Hey you all they grew those last month to bring awareness to certain male cancers. That is why you saw so many looking scruffy. It was on the news.



Actually the date on that picture is from 2007 ...


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually the date on that picture is from 2007 ...



Yes  it is.




Judi.D said:


> Hey you all they grew those last month to bring awareness to certain male cancers. That is why you saw so many looking scruffy. It was on the news.



I think Judi means the original picture at the top.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Yes  it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Judi means the original picture at the top.



Ah, okay, sorry Judi.

Actually the bottom one looks like mug shots from the local homeless shelter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2013)

Doesn't bother me, personal choice really.


----------



## terra (Dec 7, 2013)

Even before the "Cancer Awareness" month of November (Movember) which I applaud,  the half-hearted 5 oclock shadowed look that some men have adopted, has seemingly been the fashion for the past few years. 
My opinion ?...they reek of laziness and look downright dirty and untidy.... if I was a woman (which I'm not) I certainly wouldn't want to rub my face up against a sandpaper stubble. 

 C'mon blokes.... you'd be the first to whinge if your lady had hairy armpits so do the right thing and make yourself presentable.

Either go the whole hog and grow a beard.... a proper beard such as worn by Sean Connery !


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

terra said:


> Even before the "Cancer Awareness" month of November (Movember) which I applaud,  the half-hearted 5 oclock shadowed look that some men have adopted, has seemingly been the fashion for the past few years.
> My opinion ?...they reek of laziness and look downright dirty and untidy.... if I was a woman (which I'm not) I certainly wouldn't want to rub my face up against a sandpaper stubble.
> 
> C'mon blokes.... you'd be the first to whinge if your lady had hairy armpits so do the right thing and make yourself presentable.
> ...



Totally agree, and yes, Sir Sean has a beard much like mine!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2013)

It took several years and uncountable bottles of Jack and Comfort before I realized the lyrics were NOT "shot-glass man" ... :concern:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 7, 2013)

_I agree with you Terra, us women should let our arm pits & other grow and see how they like it, i didn't like it when my late hubby grew his on holidays, but i understood as the job he was in didn't allow beards, bl@@dy rough to kiss but, loved it when holidays were finished and he was back to his silky smooth face_


----------



## terra (Dec 8, 2013)

.....good onya Jillaroo !


..... summing up, all I have to say is, "have a shave ya bums" !


----------



## GDAD (Dec 8, 2013)

I shave on friday evening & Saturday evening if we are going out:
Monday to friday I have the scruffy look, even going out to lunch.
weekday you could call me "A NEW AGE GUY!":rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Pam (Dec 8, 2013)

You'll do for me, Gdad... I like a bit of stubble (on a man that is!!) :bighug:


----------



## Bee (Dec 8, 2013)

You have at least 2 fans GDAD.:bighug:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 8, 2013)

_Looks like you may have to start up a Fan club GDAD_


----------



## GDAD (Dec 8, 2013)

Come Christmas I'M a wild child.:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Bee (Dec 8, 2013)

I just love a wild child.:lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got a beard and I like it. What I don't like is the stupid ritual of shaving ones face every morning. 

 For those of you who don't like the way I look join the crowd. I'm comfortable and that's what matters to me.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2013)

My late husband always thought long weekends  from work and/or vacation time  was always a good reason not to shave.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 8, 2013)

Ive often wondered how you ladies like kissing these types with beards.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I've got a beard and I like it. What I don't like is the stupid ritual of shaving ones face every morning.
> 
> For those of you who don't like the way I look join the crowd. I'm comfortable and that's what matters to me.



No one is picking on full bearded guy,its the new age stubby ones we're taking about.
You're right about shaving everyday and my Remington "I brought the company" is my choice for shaving.


----------



## Bee (Dec 8, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Ive often wondered how you ladies like kissing these types with beards.



I daren't say, I might get censored.
:bounce:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 8, 2013)

Let my beard grow full blast a few times.  Decided it I don't like it.  Don't like shaving everyday, either.  Since the hours I work keep me pretty much alone and lonely, have begun shaving only every couple of days or so...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 8, 2013)

On a side note . . . thought the title of males with their beards referred to closeted married men pretending to enjoy their fake hetro life . . .


----------



## GDAD (Dec 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> My late husband always thought long weekends  from work and/or vacation time  was always a good reason not to shave.




He was a Smart Man, BOO!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2013)

GDAD said:


> He was a Smart Man, BOO!


Oh, did you know him? ..  .. yes he was!


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> My late husband always thought long weekends  from work and/or vacation time  was always a good reason not to shave.



 My ex was like that too, but he would want to have sex also, and the stubble burnt my face! I don't care for a full beard on a man, but I do like a mustache. It is the stubble I don't like.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 9, 2013)

Someone once asked _why_ I grew a beard;  I said it's because I don't shave.    

Bearded since 1973 and, if I let it get straggly, I get offered seniors' discounts.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 9, 2013)

RedRibbons said:


> My ex was like that too, but he would want to have sex also, and the stubble burnt my face! I don't care for a full beard on a man, but I do like a mustache. It is the stubble I don't like.




R/R:  I bet you used to throw all his razors out so his labedo was always on a high!:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 9, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Someone once asked _why_ I grew a beard;  I said it's because I don't shave.
> 
> Bearded since 1973 and, if I let it get straggly, I get offered seniors' discounts.



_Your beard is very neat though DB, i don't like the ones that are unruly and dirty, you can almost see what they had for breakfast by looking in their beard_.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 13, 2013)

"I’m gonna grow my hair down to my feet so strange
So I look like a walking mountain range
And I’m gonna ride into Omaha on a horse
Out to the country club and the golf course
Carry The New York Times, shoot a few holes, blow their minds"


I Shall Be Free No. 10 -- Bob Dylan


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2013)

I tried shaving my beard off once - _just_ once.

I discovered I go from mouth to neck - I have no chin. I looked like Wally Cox on a bad day.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Good ol' Wally Cox.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## terra (Dec 16, 2013)

Good one TG.... now that's how a beard should be.  Nice & long, well groomed !

Not that trendy 5 O'Clock shadow crap !


----------

